# 1586 3 Point Problems



## KTA15 (Mar 18, 2018)

Any help is appreciated. My 1586 has an issue with the 3 point hitch. Basically it has very little travel (up or down) just using the lift/lower control. I can only get it to move through full range by pulling draft control all the way to light to lift and all the way to heavy to lower.

Don't know if there is a linkage adjustment that can be made or if there is something internal. 

Thank you all in advance for the advice.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Been a while, so running on 40 year old memory, but take a look at your repair manual for the internal linkage for the draft control.

There is a cast iron component (arm for lack of a better description) that drops down from the linkage that controls the three point, then there is a corresponding steel arm that comes up from the lower draft sensing tube. The lower arm from the draft tube shaft needs to be positioned so that it touches that upper arm. As the softer cast wears, the lower arm slides past the upper arm and sticks out of position.

The lower arm needs to be on the front side of the upper arm (look at the diagram in the repair manual). The fix back in the day was to remove the upper section of the steel lower arm and weld a washer on each end to help keep the upper arm misaligning and skipping past the lower arm. Once you see the construction of the arms, it will be obvious as to the fix.

This can be done through the three point link cover opening in the rear end without the need to drain the oil.


----------



## KTA15 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks. When you say three point link cover opening, are you referring to the top link cover? Read about this fix in another forum on a 1066 where they said to take the top link cover off. Just wanting to make sure it's the same on the 1586.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes.


----------

